# NEU - PCGH-High-End-PC Haswell-Edition: Core i5-4570 + Radeon HD 7950 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *NEU - PCGH-High-End-PC Haswell-Edition: Core i5-4570 + Radeon HD 7950 [Anzeige]*

					Wir erweitern das Sortiment mit einem weiteren Haswell-Rechner, setzen aber nicht auf eine Nvidia-, sondern eine AMD-Grafikkarte. Warum wir uns für diesen Schritt entschlossen haben, entnehmen Sie dem Artikel.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *NEU - PCGH-High-End-PC Haswell-Edition: Core i5-4570 + Radeon HD 7950 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Trefoil80 (25. Juni 2013)

Cool, endlich mal ein schneller PCGH-PC mit Radeon-Karte.


----------



## Combi (29. Juni 2013)

wie,keine K cpu?
pcgh und eine standard-cpu?
jungs,wenn man so ne kiste kauft,möchte man doch zumindest von der jeweiligen leistungs/preisstufe,möglichst das beste nehmen.
also ne -k cpu.oder nicht?!


----------



## Stern1710 (29. Juni 2013)

Aber nicht schlecht, wie auf einem Bild die Graka durchhängt


----------



## keinnick (29. Juni 2013)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Aber nicht schlecht, wie auf einem Bild die Graka durchhängt



Ich dachte erst ich habe einen Knick in der Optik


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2013)

Ich tippe mal auf das Kabelmanagement als Übeltäter. Das was über den Anschluss an der Karte drüber hinweggeht, dass könnte die Karte runterdrücken, falls es zu straff ist.


----------



## Freeze82 (3. Juli 2013)

Naja, das P/L Verhältnis haut mich wenn ich mir die Configs der Rechner so ansehe nicht gerade vom Hocker.
Besser als bei vielen anderen Komplett PC´s ist das Angebot allemal, aber selbstbauen ist halt immernoch am günstigsten ^^


----------



## Cube (28. Juli 2013)

Täuscht das oder hängt die Grafikkarte durch?


----------



## FSPower (28. Juli 2013)

Insgesamt sieht die Zusammenstellung ganz gut aus. Jedoch finde ich, dass in einem "High End PC" schon eine K Version der Intel CPUs verbaut sein sollte genauso wie bei der GraKa eigentlich schon was besseres drin sein könnte. Die VTX3D 7970 GHz kostet ja grad mal 50€ mehr und bringt gut 25-30% mehr Leistung.


----------



## toxic27 (28. Juli 2013)

High End ? lach mich wech* Sorry aber alleine ein Xeon E3 V1230 V3 rockt diese CPU easy weg und bringt Performance. GPU ist ok aber als HD7970 noch was eher in Richtung High End. Tower ist voll fail da die Belüftungsmöglichkeiten doch sehr dünn sind. Und  Dazu noch die quasi verschloßene Front ... naja,wers mag und gerne drauf zahlt: Kaufen


----------



## Da_Vid (1. Februar 2014)

Manche scheinen High End anders zu definieren als es eigentlich ist....


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

Und dann wieder so ein Pure Power Netzteil drin.


----------

